# tybee beach renurishment?



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

::--|
I went to the small bridge on tybee to get mullet and talked with a local. 
he told me about the sand project and i had to go see what he was talking about.

"There is no water under the pier at low tide!!!"


It actually stops about 4 pylons back from the T at the end of the pier. however many feet that is. it aint many. i didnt know they did things like that. I was told that at high tide its a whoppin' 3ft deep at the end!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Man that bites. Guess they'll turn it into a boardwalk now.

Anyone know of any pics. I'd like to see that.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

fortunately there are plenty of areas other than the pier to fish on tybee.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

BUT you wont be seeing this here for awhile










or this


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't fish there, but man that sucks.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this a privately owned pier? If so, it is going to kill there business!


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, glad I checked out your report ledweightII, I was thinking of heading that way. I guess it will be around Cockspur Island instead. Fished around the "spot" saturday and only nabbed 2 trout. Thanks man, see y'all back at the pier after a few nor'easters.


----------



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh man! I was hoping that is a place where I can catch spanish and blues when I visit in the fall. That sucks big time!  I makes me :--|

Where's the next closest oceanfront pier that gets bluefish and spanish mackerel? And how far by car away from Savannah, GA?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Wow, that is crazy. I've never seen anything like that, but I do know when they do those "renourish" projects or whatever that it's really hard to find sand fleas in the surf and that affects the bite as well. I tried just after one of those projects for pomps and just wound up drownin' a bunch of fleas all day.

Again, about all I can think to say is that is crazy. LedweightII, it looks like you all did the gettin' while the gettin' was good!!! Nice sheepshead there - makes me hungry (and I could go for a "king steak," too)!!! 

Sorry, KenT, I can't help you. I'm not familiar at all with the Savannah area, but I'm sure some folks on here will point you in the right direction. 

SailFish, that is a cool-looking cart, I will add. My wife tells me we need one of those for when we go to the pier, but I have no way to haul the thing over there when we go! Bummer! I've looked at them in the past and read some posts on here and seen some pics of homemade ones, and I'd love to have a way to haul one! Anyway, I like that one!

I'm going to add here (totally off topic and not an attempt at hijacking) that I would love to be able to drive on the beach (looking at racewire's avatar)!!! Man, that would be so cool to pull up a vehicle and have everything there like that!!! I've only been to one beach where we could drive on it, but that was Daytona and I was on college Spring Break, and fishin' wasn't on my mind at that time!


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*visit*

Guess there is no need for me to visit Tybee this year....


----------



## fisher51 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just left there yesterday, three days, small sharks and stingray, fed the crabs. Enjoyed Savannah never been B-4, ate at Paula Deans- will not need to eat for a week!! Great !!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

there are still options here...
for an informative news letter about what and where to fish around savannah this newsletter should be helpful... 
www.watersidenewsonline.com

they list practically all the fishing captains and charter services.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

fisher51 said:


> Just left there yesterday, three days, small sharks and stingray, fed the crabs. Enjoyed Savannah never been B-4, ate at Paula Deans- will not need to eat for a week!! Great !!


hope there is a next time...we do have some really good seafood resturants here that are not like paula deans...


----------

